# Houston; We Have A Problem, PSD4



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Had my first " real " Cuban on the ride home from Up-North. I'm sliding and I can't get up  
This cigar is " intoxicating " to the sensus. I know this cigar has been written to death in this forum, But for you newbie''s like myself, I have never in my life enjoyed a cigar as much as this one. For being a Robusto, It sure does smoke long, over an hour. 
The aroma, strength and flavor changes are
un-believable. For under $ 8.00 dollars a stick, this kicks Padrons butt any day. 
Great buzz and for awhile I was worried about getting pulled over for a DUC, (driving under cigartoxication). 
For all you newbies like myself here, screw the domestics and stick with these, WOW. 
Thanks LastClick, you were right, great cigar. I don't know if you can beat it, My wife said if I buy one more box she will divorice me, GOD, I'm going to miss that woman. Box here you come. Thanks all for the reviews and write- ups, all true!. I plan on spending a week in Hawaii in May, Canada in June, Any other suggestion to go with?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

yup, them are goooood ! Welcome, and theres no going back.

Ever get to Rockford???


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Not too often, only if there's a big storm. I stay south of 88 most of the time. Mendota is as far north as I go, I'll holler at you next time I'm in your area, Don


mr.c said:


> yup, them are goooood ! Welcome, and theres no going back.
> 
> Ever get to Rockford???


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

you got one of my favs in your clutches!! let 'em go!!

seriously; tha has got to be in my top 5 of all time. congrats on the score.

ever swing over st. louis way?


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, P-Town Smokes, it is fantastic smoke is´nt it? Seeing you enjoyed a robusto, try out the RASS (Ramon Allones Specially Selected) a little stronger but as well a fantastic stick. I really wouldn´t know wether to say that it belongs to the same level or a leve higher.

Regards


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side. You chose one helluva smoke to pop your ISOM cherry! Enjoy the ride down the slope. I just ordered two more boxes of smokes myself.

T


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Enjoy Hawaii - I spent 2 weeks there on my honeymoon last October. Truely incredible - I can't wait to go back.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

P-town said:


> For under $ 8.00 dollars a stick, this kicks Padrons butt any day.


exactly what i've been saying but some feel that's a cuban "elitist" comment.  which i'm not, i just had a CAO pirana this morning. :fu



P-town said:


> I plan on spending a week in Hawaii in May...


i've been there about 5 times as well, mostly for work. i suggest staying away from Oahu, too overcrowded, not the "real" hawaii, as i've been told by many others who've been there more than me or live there.
if you were wondering what cigars to take, whatever it is you like to smoke, but don't plan on buying any while you're there. few cigar shops, and very high prices if you're near a touristy area. they also passed an anti-smoking law down in Waikiki a few years back.



hollywood said:


> ever swing over st. louis way?


 what part? i grew up in st. peters, there's a ton of guys from CW who get together... i've never had the chance though, as every time i've been home recently it's been for a funeral or some other bad occasion.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

IHT, I lived in Ohau for a few years back in the sixty's, no crowds back then. My father was a Air Force man and we grew up in Travis AFB in Calif and Hickman AFB in Hawaii. Me and the Lady are going to the BIG ISLAND and staying at the Hilton Resort. Last year we stayed at the OHAU Hilton on the beach. I usally bring a few dozen with me aboard the plane, don't want them damaging the merchandise you know. As far as the price on the PSD4, LaskClick set up the split which was great. I've searched different suppliers and there is a lot that have similar prices.


IHT said:


> exactly what i've been saying but some feel that's a cuban "elitist" comment.  which i'm not, i just had a CAO pirana this morning. :fu
> 
> i've been there about 5 times as well, mostly for work. i suggest staying away from Oahu, too overcrowded, not the "real" hawaii, as i've been told by many others who've been there more than me or live there.
> if you were wondering what cigars to take, whatever it is you like to smoke, but don't plan on buying any while you're there. few cigar shops, and very high prices if you're near a touristy area. they also passed an anti-smoking law down in Waikiki a few years back.
> ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, it's so overcrowded that we'd have to leave our hotel in waikiki early, or it would take us a good 60+ minutes just to get up to Schofield... and about the same back down to Waikiki, if not longer.

there's a few guys that live on the north side that i want to meet up with next time i go (which should be 06 - if i still work here, which i hope isn't the case).


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know about Oahu - purposely stayed away from that island.

5 nights Kauai followed by 5 nights Maui - I was in heaven. Any I didn't see much/any cigar shops. If you go to either of those islands, I have a rack of info/opinions/advice I'd be happy to share.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Love them PSD4s......I'll never forget the first one I smoked


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

P-Town, I knew you would like them. Good job on the pics.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> exactly what i've been saying but some feel that's a cuban "elitist" comment.  which i'm not, i just had a CAO pirana this morning. :fu
> 
> i've been there about 5 times as well, mostly for work. i suggest staying away from Oahu, too overcrowded, not the "real" hawaii, as i've been told by many others who've been there more than me or live there.
> if you were wondering what cigars to take, whatever it is you like to smoke, but don't plan on buying any while you're there. few cigar shops, and very high prices if you're near a touristy area. they also passed an anti-smoking law down in Waikiki a few years back.
> ...


i'm actually down in cape girardeau, but am in st louis all the time to our other offices; and to party with friends. hopefully your next visit is for pleasure!! let me know!!! :w


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

How do you smoke a cigar, drive, AND take a picture? I have enough trouble with the first two and not dropping a pile of ash on my lap.

Good review, these are great cigars. I'm thinking about providing a nice home for a box in my cooler now.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

D- I drive over 30,000 a year in my car, 01 Impala, can drive no handed smoke, drink a cup of coffee, listen to the eagles and I'm good to go. I travel the back roads a lot, no traffic and a nice hour drive home. I knock my ash off after an inch when I,m driving. I have had a few accidents with some ashes falling where they wern't suppose to go :z


D. Generate said:


> How do you smoke a cigar, drive, AND take a picture? I have enough trouble with the first two and not dropping a pile of ash on my lap.
> 
> Good review, these are great cigars. I'm thinking about providing a nice home for a box in my cooler now.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Great cigar to start the slide down the slippery slope. Enjoy the ride...you are already picking up speed!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I smoked a PSD4 that was gifted to me by a generous LLG (thanks again) and still have the band in my wallet. I put the band in the picture section and it ended up over my wifes picture. My wife goes into my wallet for cash and noticed it and said "There's a cigar band covering up my face in your wallet, was that cigar THAT good".

I just laughed and told her that I wish I had another.

p.s. The PSD4 was "THAT" good! I just wish they grew on trees.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

(909) said:


> I just laughed and told her that I wish I had another....


you forgot the rest of the sentence.

"wife that didn't complain about cigar bands in my wallet."


----------



## InfrnalSky (Apr 24, 2004)

always a great smoke.

Eddie


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kewl pics P-town.I'm having one tomorrow right after lunch thanks to a great LLG here too. Should I go with a Amber Bock or some killer beans?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm in favor of the Amber but hey that's just me. 

Enjoy Frank!!


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

I just smoked my second one ever yesterday. Truly a great smoke.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats a tough one, I was driving so coffee was my choice. Now at home AMBER all the way.


floydp said:


> Kewl pics P-town.I'm having one tomorrow right after lunch thanks to a great LLG here too. Should I go with a Amber Bock or some killer beans?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Thats a tough one, I was driving so coffee was my choice. Now at home AMBER all the way.


Then Amber it is, thanks P-town


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

just burned another PSD4 last night. i think thye were from '02. i've had them in my humi for about a year. 

I really enjoy this smoke!!! everytime it is everything you could expect.

I NEED MORE!!!


----------



## dfitz40 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, 

I just pulled the trigger on a box of PSD4'S....................AND I'M HANGING :hn THE BALME ON ALL YOU BASTAGES!

No, seriously I'm looking forward to the ride down that oh so slippery slope :z


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"Balme...who told you to use the balme? I didn't tell you to use the balme..."

....Jackie Chiles, 1997.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Classicc, I ned spel chek oftn 2 


icehog3 said:


> "Balme...who told you to use the balme? I didn't tell you to use the balme..."
> 
> ....Jackie Chiles, 1997.


----------

